# No space left on device (28)

## elsdello

Buenas,

tengo un ordendaor que estoy instalando la gentoo pero intentando instalarla ordenadamente con sus particiones, de momento todo parecia que iba bien, pero cuando hago:

emerge --sync me saltan estos errores

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/net-print/xfprint/.Manifest.kXYVqR" failed: No space left on device (2 :Cool: 

rsync: mkstemp "/usr/portage/profiles/.ChangeLog.jyEaxA" failed: No space left on device (2 :Cool: 

haciendo un df me sale:

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1              20G  734M   18G   4% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda2             487M  2.3M  459M   1% /mnt/gentoo/boot

/dev/sda5             3.0G   19M  2.8G   1% /mnt/gentoo/var

/dev/sda6              20G   44M   19G   1% /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp

/dev/sda7             2.0G  572M  1.4G  30% /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

/dev/sda8              20G   44M   19G   1% /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/sda9             4.0G   73M  3.7G   2% /mnt/gentoo/usr/src

/dev/sda10             30G   44M   28G   1% /mnt/gentoo/tmp

/dev/sda4              49G  180M   47G   1% /mnt/gentoo/home

La particion sda3 es la particion logica que incluye de la 5 a la 10 dentro de la logica, creo que la 3 no la tengo que montar para nada.

Agradaceria cualquier tipo de ayuda, ya que no se porque me da este error, he estado buscando algo por el google y lo que encontre es que me ponia que podria ser problema de espacio en el temporal pero aun me queda mucho espacio.

Muchas gracia de antemano.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has entrado en el chroot?

Porque un emerge --sync mete los archivos en /usr/portage, y al haber iniciado con un live filesystem lo tienes en /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

----------

## elsdello

Buenas Pcmaster,

si ya hice un chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

el emerge --sync lo hice desde dentro del chroot.

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> haciendo un df me sale:
> 
> Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/sda1 20G 734M 18G 4% /mnt/gentoo 
> ...

 

Supongo que el comando de arriba lo has corrido antes del chroot, si es así no estaria mal que nos posteras el resultado del mismo comando despues del chroot.

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

si esteban_conde lo ejecute antes del chroot.

Para montera las particiones lo hice asi.

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo/home

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/var

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/var

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp

mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/usr/src

mount /dev/sda9 /mnt/gentoo/usr/src

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/tmp

mount /dev/sda10 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

mirandome de nuevo la documentacion de la gentoo vi que ponia esto:

Si quiere que su /tmp resida sobre una partición diferente, asegúrese de cambiar los permisos después de montarla: chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp. Lo mismo debe ser aplicado a /var/tmp.

Voy a probar haciendo esto a ver si funciona, he recomenzado de nuevo el tutorial de instalacion a la que llegue al chroot te comento que me sale con el df dentro del chroot.

Gracias y un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Escque por lo que te decía antes, no podrás usar emerge antes de entrar en el chroot. la instalación manual viene a ser:

1- Hacer particiones, formatearlas y montarlas.

2- Descomprimir el stage3 en las particiones montadas.

3- Hacer el chroot

4- Ya estás en el nuevo sistema. Instala con emerge lo justo para que pueda arrancar.

5- Salir del chroot, desmontar particiones y reiniciar, arrancando desde el nuevo sistema recién instalado

6- Seguir instalando cosas.

----------

## opotonil

Estas montando las particiones mal:

```

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/ 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/boot 

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

```

Hasta hay todo bien pero ahora te olvidas del directorio gentoo:

```

mkdir -p /mnt/home 

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/home 

mkdir -p /mnt/var 

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/var 

mkdir -p /mnt/var/tmp 

mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/var/tmp 

```

y apartir de aqui te olvidas los direrctorios mnt y gentoo:

```

mkdir -p /usr/portage 

mount /dev/sda7 /usr/portage 

mkdir -p /usr/portage/distfiles 

mount /dev/sda8 /usr/portage/distfiles 

mkdir -p /usr/src 

mount /dev/sda9 /usr/src 

mkdir -p /tmp 

mount /dev/sda10 /tmp 

```

Tendria que ser:

```

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/ 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/boot 

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/home 

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo/home 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/var 

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/var 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp 

mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage 

mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles 

mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/usr/src 

mount /dev/sda9 /mnt/gentoo/usr/src 

mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo/tmp 

mount /dev/sda10 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

```

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 1- Hacer particiones, formatearlas y montarlas.
> 
> 2- Descomprimir el stage3 en las particiones montadas.
> 
> 3- Hacer el chroot
> ...

 

Solamente un par de cosas antes del paso 5 dejar el kernel preparado y /etc/fstab listo para montar las particiones en el arranque asi como que /etc/make.conf quede lo más fino posible.

En todo caso creo que eso lo pone +- asi el handbook.

----------

## pcmaster

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   1- Hacer particiones, formatearlas y montarlas.
> 
> 2- Descomprimir el stage3 en las particiones montadas.
> 
> 3- Hacer el chroot
> ...

 

Bueno, eso podríamos decir que queda incluído en el paso 4  :Very Happy:  Normalmente yo en el chroot instalo el kernel del CD (si ha iniciado con él desde CD, debería hacerlo desde el disco duro, claro que si están en controladoras diferentes, pues a veces no) y luego cuando reinicio ya me hago el kernel a medida.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Con que sistema de archivos está formateado sda7? No se estará quedando sin inodos?

Salud!

----------

## Txema

Cambiando un poco de tema, me parece ampliamente excesivo, por no decir que es una burrada, el tamaño que has dejado para los temporales y distfiles

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> /dev/sda6 20G 44M 19G 1% /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp
> 
> /dev/sda8 20G 44M 19G 1% /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles
> 
> /dev/sda10 30G 44M 28G 1% /mnt/gentoo/tmp 

 

No sé qué pretendes hacer con el PC, pero a menos que lo vayas a usar como servidor de internet (...) no entiendo el tremendo tamaño que les has dado, yo tengo /tmp enlazado a /var/tmp y /var está en una partición con "sólo" 5GB (7GB en el servidor) y me sobra, estás desperdiciando más de 40GB de disco duro... además el tamaño de distfiles... me parece a mí que con 5GB vas igualmente sobrao (yo tengo 3GB)

Saludos.

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

acabo de leeros, que ahora puedo ponerme de nuevo a hacer cosas,

opotonil me equivoque al escribir cuando lo postee en el foro, al cabo de un rato lo modifique y lo puse bien.

Txema la verdad es que el tema de tamaño de particoines voy un poco desorientado, ya que tengo un disco duro de 160gb i otro de 120gb, pense que no me vendria de un gb y pense eso de ande o no ande caballo grande. Se agradece toda orientacion.

Voy a probar con el:

chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp

que me pone en el tutorial y seguir vuestros consejos.

Un saludo.

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

cuando le hago df dentro del entorno chroot me dice esto:

df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory

Cuando hago emerge --sync me  sigue dando el mismo problema.

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/dev-haskell/hsql-sqlite" failed: No space left on device (2 :Cool: 

*** Skipping everything below this failed directory ***

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/dev-haskell/hsql" failed: No space left on device (2 :Cool: 

*** Skipping everything below this failed directory ***

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/dev-haskell/hsshellscript" failed: No space left on device (2 :Cool: 

*** Skipping everything below this failed directory ***

rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/dev-haskell/html" failed: No space left on device (2 :Cool: 

Podria ser que el disco duro estuviera mal?

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## pcmaster

No sé para qué haces tantas particiones. Yo tengo una para /, otra para /boot y otra para /home. Bueno, y la de swap.

Por otro lado, para /boot no hacen falta 400 MB, con 100 MB sobra sitio.

Respecto al disco duro, comprueba que la geometría de la BIOS sea correcta. ¿No habrás cambiado la geometria en la BIOS después de hacer las particiones, verdad? Si acaso bórralas y hazlas de nuevo.

Si no hay arranque dual Linux/Windows yo haría: la partició /dev/sda de 100 Mb para /boot, una de swap de entre 2 y 4 veces la RAM, otra para / y una última para /home. Si tienes dos discos, puedes repartirlas entre ambos como mejor te parezca.

----------

## Txema

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> No sé para qué haces tantas particiones. Yo tengo una para /, otra para /boot y otra para /home. Bueno, y la de swap.
> 
> Por otro lado, para /boot no hacen falta 400 MB, con 100 MB sobra sitio.
> 
> Respecto al disco duro, comprueba que la geometría de la BIOS sea correcta. ¿No habrás cambiado la geometria en la BIOS después de hacer las particiones, verdad? Si acaso bórralas y hazlas de nuevo.
> ...

 

Sin ánimo de ofender pero este mensaje es en si mismo todo un tópico, para empezar los esquemas de particiones son muy útiles para evitar la fragmentación excesiva del sistema, no es por mero gusto, y es muy inteligente separar los directorios temporales del sistema, así como los correspondientes a portage, para impedir que el sistema se deteriore por el continuo uso del disco duro que se realiza en dichos directorios. Por otra parte, lo de una Swap de 2 o 4 veces la cantidad e RAM es, simple y llanamente, una burrada, eso dejó de ser cierto cuando la RAM superó los 512 MB, ahora con 500MB o incluso menos vas sobrao de Swap.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

 *Txema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender pero este mensaje es en si mismo todo un tópico, para empezar los esquemas de particiones son muy útiles para evitar la fragmentación excesiva del sistema, no es por mero gusto, y es muy inteligente separar los directorios temporales del sistema, así como los correspondientes a portage, para impedir que el sistema se deteriore por el continuo uso del disco duro que se realiza en dichos directorios.
> 
> 

 

Sí, es cierto, pero también es cierto que, si no dimensionas muy bien las particiones, desperdicias mucho más espacio.

 *Txema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por otra parte, lo de una Swap de 2 o 4 veces la cantidad e RAM es, simple y llanamente, una burrada, eso dejó de ser cierto cuando la RAM superó los 512 MB, ahora con 500MB o incluso menos vas sobrao de Swap.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Bueno, eso dependerá de los programas que uses y, por tanto, del espacio de RAM que necesites. No es lo mismo el xtris que Cinelerra.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Txema

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Bueno, eso dependerá de los programas que uses y, por tanto, del espacio de RAM que necesites. No es lo mismo el xtris que Cinelerra. 

 

Si vas a usar programas exigentes con la RAM, lo que necesitas es... RAM y no un espacio del disco duro que es muchas más veces más lento que la RAM, porque lo único que vas a conseguir es acabar con todo rendimiento que ese programa (y el resto del sistema) pudiera tener.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Cuando hago emerge --sync me sigue dando el mismo problema. 

 

que sistema de archivos estás usando ? 

de cualquier manera si todo está bien y el sistema de archivos está flipando tan sólo formatea de nuevo. Para /usr/portage yo uso ext2 habitualmente.

 *Quote:*   

> Si vas a usar programas exigentes con la RAM, lo que necesitas es... RAM

 

si uno se la puede permitir si, desde luego.

Todo depende del uso que se le dé a la máquina, he visto máquinas de 6 gigas de ram usaban otro tanto de swap.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> cuando le hago df dentro del entorno chroot me dice esto:
> 
> df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

1º)Antes de hacer chroot: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo y no montes ninguna partición más

2º)Si has pasado el chroot sin problemas entonces es que has descomprimido el stage correspondiente y se te ha creado el árbol de directorios ahora es el momento de crear las particiones y añadirlas a /etc/fstab tomemos como ejemplo /var el cual creo lo quieres pasar a /dev/sda2 para hacerlo supongo que habrá muchas formas pero particularmente lo haría así:

 crearia un directorio para intercambiar contenidos ejemplo #mkdir /montar #mount /dev/sda2 /montar #cp -dpR /var/* /montar #rm -rf /var/*    --->entrada para /etc/fstab: /dev/sda2          /var      ext3            noatime         0 1 por supuesto que pongo ext3 y tu puedes haber creado otro sistema de archivos, no tienes mas que sustituir ext3 por lo_que_hayas_creado, seguimos con umount /montar y mount /dev/sda2 /var luego probamos con ls /var y vemos si continua con el mismo contenido que tenia antes de borrarlo.

3º) Se supone que has creado y cargado todas las particiones siguiendo el ejemplo que te pongo en el paso 2º y que las has añadido a /etc/fstab siguiendo la sintaxis de dicho fichero para cargar las particiones en el arranque, si no lo has hecho es el momento de hacerlo así como de copiar el kernel de la liveCD y sus correspondientes módulos en /lib/modules/ tal como sugiere pcmaster, en una palabra es el momento de ejecutar emerge --sync ahora no deberia darte problemas.

Espero que entiendas mi post pues creo que lo que no entendias es que despues de hacer chroot /mnt/gentoo no importa las particiones que hayas montado en el entorno anterior, desde chroot no las verás y por eso df te da errores.

----------

## elsdello

Hola a todos,

gringo creo que tambien la tengo con ext2, puse en ext2 todos los temporales o ficheros que facilmente puedo volver a recuperar. 

Y en ext3 pongo las carpetas con archivos importantes, ya que tiene el journaling y sus ventajas. Aprovecho para preguntar que tal va el ext4, ya que pense en ponerlo pero da un poco de miedo  :Razz: .

Esta semana tengo una semana bastante ocupada, y no creo que pueda ponerme en el ordenador que tengo la gentoo hasta el fin de semana, asi que enseguida que pueda hare lo que me ha dicho esteban_conde.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

!!!QUE GRAN COMUNIDAD LA DE GENTOO!!!

Un saludo.

----------

## ZaPa

Buenasss..

Veamos..creo que se te a olvidado montar proc y dev en la partición que vas a montar antes de entrar al nuevo entorno con (chroot) (o eso creo..que se te a olvidado,jeje)

Aver si es asi, monta proc y dev antes de entrar al nuevo entorno con chroot:

```

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

Saludos, ya nos cuentas.

PD: Si no fuera esto...podria ser un mal formateo en la unidad? que no te deje escribir? es posible,nose, prueba y nos cuentas.

Un saludo.!

----------

